# Software update coming soon?



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Come on Elden and DISH! The 921 has the same bugs as L274, so when will those bugs be fixed? Only thing L276 fixed from L275 was the missing 9 day guide.

I can think of the following still not fixed on L274 and L276:

1. Stuck Aspect Ratio
2. Black Screen of Death when pressing Info button while watching a show and the receiver hasn't been rebooted in a day or few days
3. When exiting a PIP window that has been paused, it takes away the audio on the main channel.
4. Intermittently when you try to erase a DVR event, you'll get a pop-up saying "You have a delayed event, if you continue, you'll lose the recorded content"
5. Many, many more experienced by others.

There must be many 921 owners still out there that they can't just ignore.


----------



## mwsmith2 (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah, I don't think I'd be holding my breath waiting for one.

Michael


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> There must be many 921 owners still out there that they can't just ignore.


Why not? They have been doing it for over a year now.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mwgiii said:


> Why not? They have been doing it for over a year now.


Huge numbers are accepting the $99 vip622 upgrade. Others are selling there 921's to the unsuspecting and leasing or buying vip622's.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd say leave it alone. I'd prefer the existing functionality rather than risk another software disaster like the one where you could only record one show at a time, or the 3 day guide.


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

tnsprin said:


> Huge numbers are accepting the $99 vip622 upgrade. Others are selling there 921's to the unsuspecting and leasing or buying vip622's.


You know, a lot of people buying on eBay are probably buying it for parts. A 250 MB hard drive, OTA-HD tuner, Sat tuner, graphics card, etc. The parts are probably worth at least $200 even used. Someone who knows what they are doing could turn a $500 PC into a $3000 HTPC with the parts.

Hmmmm... to bad I don't have the patience for that kind of tweaking.


----------



## brettbolt (Feb 22, 2006)

Rovingbar said:


> ... Someone who knows what they are doing could turn a $500 PC into a $3000 HTPC with the parts.


You're kidding, right? If not, I have a business proposition for you: I'll put the hard drive from my 921 and all other parts that fit into a "PC" and and sell it to you for $2500. Then you can sell it on ebay and make $500, ok?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm happy the way it is! I agree that if they mess with it now, it may break more then it fixes. Not quite ready to make the switch for a 622. If I didn't need to schedule my life around the install, I'd go for it now. Let me use the remaining days of the 921 working the way it is in peace. Don't want them breaking it again.


----------

